# Will giving up tea and coffee (or just cutting down) help my teeth get whiter?



## mammn (Sep 30, 2012)

So I know I havent really got badly discoloured teeth, the side ones are a little yellowish, which id LOVE to get rid of (without going to the dentist about it) I have one cup of both tea and coffee daily. So my question is simply will giving up my beloved hot drinks help my teeth, or wont it make much difference? No way am I going to give them up in vain


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 30, 2012)

If you're already seeing stains on your teeth, you can go ahead and give up the items but it's not going to improve the stains. They're present and you'll need to bleach to remove the stains, whether you see the dentist or buy some strips at the drugstore. You can give up certain drinks and foods, which will help to ward off further staining, though.


----------



## SashaUnlimited (Oct 1, 2012)

Hi,

I drink 2 cups of tea everyday..sometimes 3. So giving it up won't make a visible difference...what i do know is that putting a little baking soda on your toothpaste while brushing really helps.

It is one of the strongest -- and safest -- whitening ingredients out there because it's an acid neutralizer that gently removes stains and buildup from the enamel. source:http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/20/teeth-whitening-8-home-remedies-for-whiter-teeth-_n_811178.html#s226283&amp;title=Baking_Soda


----------



## lorega (Oct 1, 2012)

I also love coffee and still drink it along with wine and probably anything else that can stain teeth.  I did my teeth over a year ago and they still look good eventhough the packaging suggests every 6 mos.  I suggest drinking water after coffee and wine.  BTW my teeth had a yellow tint to them also and I loved the effect of the strips, it did not turn my teeth a fake chicklet white...very natural.


----------



## clairejhon (Oct 17, 2012)

No you dont need to give up tea or coffee i've seen many people having tea or coffee 3-4 times a day and their teeth is still whiter...As per all dentist said do brush your teeth 2 times a day, morning and before bedtime.


----------

